# Halter Horse Shows



## alcantr (Oct 31, 2007)

I am currently working a term paper for an Equine Law class at the University of Arkansas. The paper has to be about the use and prevalence of drugs or other performance enhancers in a chosen equine discipline. I have decided to write about the halter horse industry (because I just finished writing a paper on HYPP for another class.)

I know that there are a number of questionable or controversial preparation methods used on halter horses, but I just don't know exactly what they are or how I can go about finding information on them.

Can anyone help me? I need to know about anything from nutrition to steroids to excercise methods or anything that you guys might know of.

I know that halter horses is a hot subject but please, I'm just asking for information - I don't want to start any strong debates, just a spill of information! Thank you!


----------



## PromoteMyHorse (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi. I don't personally have a halter horse, but one of my friends at my trainer's barn does (or did). She bought a 7 year old halter horse that had qualified for the Quarter Horse worlds. He was a beautiful and kind horse. I say 'was' because he died a horrible death alittle over a year ago. She got to have him for 1 1/2 years before his death. After his death, they found alot of scaring in his organs. The vet said he must have been on steroids before my friend bought him. It broke my friend's heart. She now has a yearling filly that my trainer had. She knows this baby will never have steroids.


----------

